# biggest wheels fit on a GTR 32???



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

what are the biggest wheels you guys have put on your gtr 32? or know the biggest you can put on a gtr 32?

reason why im asking is because i recently got a set of 19x10 LMGT4's from a friend and thought id try to fit them before i try to re-sale them. input guys? is there a way to fit these on my car?


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

On my R32 I have 18" x 9.5" Rota's with 275/35/18's with no rubbing on HKS suspension. But the offset on yours looks as though you may see some rubbing


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ive seen 12in wide rears on a 32GTR.

10x18s all round are fine if you got the right offset, about +20 IIRC


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

so 18x10 will fit. but will these 19x10's you guys think? how bout if i rolled the fenders you think they'll fit?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

TimB on this forum has 19's on his 32 I think.


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

Daz said:


> TimB on this forum has 19's on his 32 I think.


who is TimB? i searched for him and said that username didnt exist.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

where abouts are you? japan?

what do you want for the LMs?


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

JunBNR32 said:


> so 18x10 will fit. but will these 19x10's you guys think? how bout if i rolled the fenders you think they'll fit?


There is no reason why they won't fit if the offset is proper and you're using the *right tires!* If you run a 26" tall tire on an 18x10, and then swap to a 26" tall tire on a 19" rim, the overall size of the tire (and therefore it's likelyhood to rub on anything) does not change at all.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i have 19 's on my 32gtr with tein ha's and it is really really low ...the fronts just catch slightly on the plastic arch liners on full lock i am going to increase the spring tension slightly see if this helps ..but it looks :smokin:


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

I suppose in short, is that your wheels should fit without issue, it's just with a potetial extreme offset whether you'd be able to turn without major rubbage and destruction


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

ok thanks guys. currently i am unsure of the size of the offset but i'll find as soon as i get off from work. Any idea of on how to measure offset? :chuckle: i know i can just google it and i did but i wanted to see if anyone can give me an easier explanation on how to do it.



miragev said:


> i have 19 's on my 32gtr with tein ha's and it is really really low ...the fronts just catch slightly on the plastic arch liners on full lock i am going to increase the spring tension slightly see if this helps ..but it looks :smokin:


i woud love to see pictures of your ride with the 19's. i havent seem them yet on a 32 :smokin: 



matty32 said:


> where abouts are you? japan?
> 
> what do you want for the LMs?


im from socal


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

oh and if you notice in the picture the previous owner of these rims used the wrong Nismo letters and even put a couple of them facing the wrong way :chuckle:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

JunBNR32 said:


> who is TimB? i searched for him and said that username didnt exist.


Have a look at this thread 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82336-r32-gtr-573-bhp.html


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

Daz said:


> Have a look at this thread
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82336-r32-gtr-573-bhp.html


thats daz. i didnt put the "space' when i searched for timb's name. sorry about that


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Try this site for information on offsets...

Car Bibles : The Wheel and Tyre Bible Page 2 of 2


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

Brian220 said:


> Try this site for information on offsets...
> 
> Car Bibles : The Wheel and Tyre Bible Page 2 of 2


thanks for the info but I already know about offsset. I was asking how to measure it because i only know the diameter and width of the wheel. not the offset.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

There should be a sticker on the alloys or some writing on there from the cast to say what the off-set is. It will say somethink like ET12 or ET22 if the alloys have come from another Skyline.

Most people run 18x9 to 18x10 with off-set of ET12 or ET22 with no problems. There are a few people on here that have 19's fitted. If you fit some 265/30/19 tyres and the off-set is as above then you should be fine.

If I was you, I would put them up for swaps for a set of 18's as 18's are a much better alround alloy for the R32. Im sure someone with a R33 or R34 would take these of you no probs.

Baz


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

JunBNR32 said:


> who is TimB? i searched for him and said that username didnt exist.


Hi. :wavey: I've got 19s on my 32, rims are 19x9.5 ET+22, tyres are 265/30/19.

When choosing my setup, I was very careful with tyre selection to try to ensure the overall rolling radius, (effectively the radius measured to the outside of the tyre), was as similar as possible to the original fitment. This would mean that the speedo would be accurate still, and nothing should rub too much on the tyre, (in theory).

I used this site's application, it compares two tyre sizes, so input the car's original fitment, and your proposed tyre, to see the difference. I got within 1.6% or so of the original fitment:

Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing

After that, it really is all about the offset, you need to measure this accurately to be honest. I'm running a +22 offset on a 9.5" width. I guess I could calculate how much more a 10" ET+22 would stick out than mine:

10" - 9.5" = 0.5", x 25.4 = 12.7mm extra width, /2 (as the extra width is on divided on either side of the centre) = 6.35mm more protrusion.

I reckon I could just about get 3mm more protrusion on mine without starting to roll arches etc, which would mean in my opinion you'd want 6.35 - 3 = 3.35mm less protrusion, so an ET+25 offset would be about right on a 10" I'd have thought. From what I remember there's not a massive amount of room between my rim, (so to speak), and the front strut. In your case, (assuming an ET+25), you'd be 6.35 + 3 = 9.35mm closer to the strut, so it'd be tight.

All this is academic without knowing their offset however. The way I measured an unknown set of 18s was to measure the rim width, then the mounting face distance to one of the edges, and calculate the offset from there. Make sure you're super accurate, and draw it all out to avoid confusion.

What I did, (and I'd recommend you do), is before fitting the tyres to the rims check they'll go on the car, (which looks like the situation you're in at the moment handily enough). Jack the car up and stick one of the rims on the front, then put a sheet of wood on the ground under it, (with carpet or something on if you like), and carefully lower the car down to see if anything hits. Then jack it back up, apply various angles of steering lock, and lower it back down to make sure it clears at all angles. Look underneath with a torch to make sure it's all ok. Look down from the top too to make sure it doesn't stick out too far from the arch.

Then its a case of selecting your tyre, (a 265/30/19 will be close to original fitment, a 275/30/19 should also fit but will put the speedo out a fraction more). Use the link I posted above to check it all out.

There are quite a few threads about offsets etc, and in some of them I've put pics of how mine fitted. You're in a lucky position in that you have the wheels in your possession to try, I had to make my £2200 wheel decision based mainly on estimates, as at that time I couldn't find anyone else who had fitted 19s on a 32.

Here's some of those threads for your perusal, good luck, if you have any questions please ask:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/39596-why-not-te37s.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/28915-10x18-r32gtr.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/49906-max-wheel-width-r32-gtr.html

Pics of my 32 with 19s:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/48414-my-j-tuner-pics.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/31346-volked-lowered.html




P3RV3RT said:


> If I was you, I would put them up for swaps for a set of 18's as 18's are a much better alround alloy for the R32.


I wouldn't disagree with that statement.


----------

